# Hinze Dam - 04-02-07



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

whos keen to fish Hinze this Sunday morning, 
I will be launching from the far western ramp (Numinbah Valley) at 4.30am

will probably fish until 10am or so depending on how the fish are biting.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben will likely wander over but with an office hours start time 7-8am and about 3-4 hrs on water, and will troll from ramp towards Silver Perch Point and Bass Bay areas...so keep an eye open mate


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

il be looking mate,

Sam and I found a really nice bank, perhaps the nicest yella/cod bank we have seen in the whole dam.
its a steep rocky cliff which drops into deep water right close to the bank.

I did drop a fish there last trip but didnt get a look at it,

actually looking at the map it looks like roys run


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Just landed back on the coast from Tassie last night at 3am. Had a great trip, although was outfished by my brother which is a little disappointing. :wink:

I may possibly be there as well Sunday morning.....although not sure at this stage as there are some family things going on this weekend apparently, but have not been told when/where etc.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

Ill have to head down there next time. Whats the road down to that ramp like?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mojofunk said:


> Ill have to head down there next time. Whats the road down to that ramp like?


Its 500m of gravel Lin but I have had my wifes Honda Civic in there and it has no great ruts to worry about


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok well il be arriving at the far western ramp (numinbah valley) at 4.30am,
il fish up towards the island and probably stay until 10-11am,

if anyones interested


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok well il be arriving at the far western ramp (numinbah valley) at 4.30am,
il fish up towards the island and probably stay until 10-11am,

if anyones interested


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

would love to come...havent thrown a line for a few weeks
Still dont have a lift though  and no joy with the roof rack...maybe next time


----------

